# Get more GSDs to walk and sit for my business



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello

I'm 17 years old have my own dog walking and dog sitting business and I want to work with more German shepherds. Right now I dog care 3 so far, but I want the number to grow. German shepherds are my favorite dogs too have never ending efforts to be with them and exercise them. So any advice or ideas how I can make it grow? I was thinking about making a document or something print it out than stable it to the bullentin board at a couple dog parks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are there training clubs in your area? I would solicit from them instead or as well as the dog parks. Call your local vet's too. Many times clients ask vets for references for sitter/walkers. Wish you luck!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@onyx'girl 

I live in the Bay Area so I bet there is somewhere. Unforunately, my parents aren't very comfortable with me putting posts on bullentin boards . Thanks for your help I will give your advice some shots!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Given your age I would be prepared to answer questions about liability. You cannot sign a legal contract and what happens if a dog you are walking bites or otherwise does damage?

I might hire a neighbors youth who knew my dog to come over and feed them but I would not even let them walk my dogs and my dogs are not aggressive or anything. Something to consider.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@*jocoyn* every week I walk a couple German shepherds. 1 named Lobo and Dante not at the same time though. I walk Dante every Saturday at 11am and Lobo walk him 1 time a week sometimes more just by myself. I knew the owners for some years Lobo's owner longer since she had her last GSD for a couple years before she got Lobo. I walked Lobo since he was about 5 months. I haven't had any aggressive stuff happen so far. I show them that I'm alpha they recognize that. If someday a dog I'm walking happens to bite a another dog I will pay a bill and take responsiblity for it. Lots of people are impressed by my handling skills, knowledge etc with dogs. Lots of them told me, "I'm more capable, etc than most teens and some adults." I have lots of great references too. I walked other dogs besides GSDs.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Had a dog walking and sitting business since 12 years old and been going to dog park regularly since 13 with my Labradoodle with combinations of hikes of just us. I walked all sorts of breeds Pit bulls, huskies, malamutes, Border collies, GSDs, Labs, mixes, little breeds, a Borzoi, Golden retrievers, and more. Besides that I'm a volunteer at the SPCA intermiediate.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually I never once had a bad moment of walking or dog sitting dogs where a dog bites another dog while I am in control for all these years .


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am not in any way challenging your capabilities or experience. Just stating it may be something that comes up as you try to grow your business. I don't hire anyone to cut my grass or work on my house who does not have insurance because I know if they get hurt working for ME, my homeowners insurance will not cover their injuries or the damage they may do. It would be the same for a dog sitter or walker.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I am not in any way challenging your capabilities or experience. Just stating it may be something that comes up as you try to grow your business. I don't hire anyone to cut my grass or work on my house who does not have insurance because I know if they get hurt working for ME, my homeowners insurance will not cover their injuries or the damage they may do. It would be the same for a dog sitter or walker.


Jocoyn is correct. And I don't want to poo poo what you are trying to do. The dogs you know might be splendid in their behavior and you would likely know their trigger points given your history with them. But what about a dog that seems great, but one that you don't know? What if he was beat by a garbage can when he was a pup and you walk him by someone's house as they are taking the garbage out? If the dog attacks, you will be held responsible. You need to consider insurance, limits of your program, and risk/reward. At a minimum, have your clients sign a "hold harmless" agreement.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would hope anyone hiring a dog walker would use discretion and ask for experience/reference. The walker/sitter needs to establish a relationship with the dog and owner prior to 1on1 and if that isn't done, then it is a liability waiting to happen. 
Many teens want to walk or pet sit dogs for extra $, I see nothing wrong with it as long as everyone is clear on the dogs temperament and the walkers handling ability. I use to do it when I was younger, but times weren't the sue happy days.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

You should just volunteer/work at a local petsmart, humane society, rescue, or dog training facility. Get to be 18 where you are a legal adult, plus you can have work references or meet people while doing that. I volunteer at the Humane Society to train and walk tons of dogs and you meet people there every day. Once you get to know other volunteers etc they may be comfortable letting you watch their own dogs because they've seen you with so many unknown dogs and established a relationship. Just an idea  I bet there is a GSD rescue around you somewhere who could use help.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@*jocoyn* agreed that could happen to any1 some point, but I'm aware of my surroundings even to the most reliable dog walker. 
@onyx'girl I don't just do it for the money I do it for dogs. Like I say, "Dogs are the real money." Money if you think about it isn't that special compare to love ones. For my Lobo bear I don't charge them even 1 penny. Of course I'm not like most teens. Like what you said I'm capable understanding dogs behavior, temperments, and the ability to handle the dogs. Doing dog stuff is my favorite hobby. There hasn't been 1 dog yet I failed to handle. The most difficult dog I handled was the Borzoi, but the challenge was fun. Handling, loving, dogs are my number 1 best talents believe it! Agreed with what you say though . A lot of what I do in my free time is just spending it with dogs going to dog parks taking them every where I go!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A rescue or shelter would love your volunteering. You should put your passion to good and work with the dogs in need. Foster if you can. I loved volunteering for my local big rescue kennel...I stopped when I got a pup, only because I didn't want my pup exposed to parvo or other bugs. I really missed it though!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@onyx'girl I already to at a SPCA and its so fun. They let you have any dog for like the whole day if you wanted. Unforunately, I always get sad when they leave because I'll never see them again . My favorites were 2 GSDs (1 had lots of energy and the other was more of a couch potato snuggle lap thing), an austrailian kattle dog mix, husky (who was scared of men I overcame her fear!), Pit bull, rottie, mixes and much more! If I can maybe someday I'll adopt a dog from the SPCA but I have to have a GSD with me first. They rarely get GSDs though.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm a GSD master along with in general dog master believe it!


----------



## SFGSSD (Dec 28, 2012)

Your passion is ahead of your years. 
Volunteering at a shelter or even asking your local ACO to spend time with them would help you in 2 ways 
1. They would get to know you.
2. If they like you they will recommend you.

Word of mouth is the best form of advertising and growing your business. 
Good luck.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Go to a schutzhund club and watch. Learn how the control a dog in that state of mind


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@hunterisgreat your dog looks so much like my best friend Lobo!


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

If you're just in it for the dogs, I definitely agree that volunteering at local shelters is the way to go! It is always a bit sad when they leave, but hopefully they're going on to a wonderful home.  If it is the euthanasia at most shelters that bothers you, there are probably some no-kill shelters in your area and maybe even a GSD rescue.

I also agree that contacting local clubs and sport groups might be a good option for you. They may be happy to have an eager volunteer who will likely join the group later. I know my SAR team absolutely loves having regular dog-savvy volunteers to help us train, and 17 would be old enough that we'd just need a waiver from you and your parents to have you participate. 

As far as commercial dog walking, you really do need to be worried about liability as jocoyn said. It doesn't matter how good you are with dogs, if you walk enough of them eventually an accident will happen! Are you prepared to potentially pay thousands of dollars for vet bills? And what if the dog bites a person, and you're sued for negligence, pain and suffering, etc.? Again, these are things that can happen to even the very best trainers, because dogs are unpredictable animals. The chance is minimal, but it could really derail your life when you're just starting out.

Sticking with volunteer options and caring for dogs whose owners you know personally (as opposed to people you advertise for) is much safer in terms of liability, and is probably what I'd go for unless you want to make a serious business of it and get insurance and all that.

Also, when you turn 18 perhaps call local pet sitting businesses? I worked as a pet sitter during my first 2 semesters of college (as an employee of an established local business) and it was really a great way to spend lots of time with animals, have a flexible and pretty high-paying job, and also go to school.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will give you an example. Years ago (well before you were born!) I was walking my dog and we were walking the opposite direction of an OLD man. The dog had no temperament issues.

Next thing I know he turns around and says "Ma'am I think your dog just bit me" with a baffled look on his face and blood pouring off his hand. He was a very nice man and I was responsible and between the two of us and a third person we think he was swinging his arm as he walked and swung his hand into my dog's mouth as there was one deep scrape along the top of his hand (which cut into that big vein that runs across it and is very prominent in old people), but no marks anywhere else. 

So I get him to the doctor, with his paper thin skin** and is also a diabetic. The man had to go through a lot of treatment to keep an infection at bay and to heal which cost some money. In addition, animal control did not care one bit that it was not a "bite" (Their paperwork even indicated it was a strange sort of accident) and I had to board my dog for 10 days (NC rules at the time) or surrender him to the pound. 

My homeowners insurance did pay for the man's medical expenses, I paid for the boarding [yes, the dog's shots were current but I was not given the option to keep the dog at home because I did not have a chain link dog pen with a concrete floor]

This particular man was very nice, some people are not. He could have twisted this to something more than it was, a freak accident. Medical bills are a lot higher now then they were in 1987. People sue more than they did. 

(trust me on this, I have to spend about $4000 a year on workmen's comp premiums for in home caregivers who help care for my mother because if one of them got hurt on my property, homeowners would not cover and they could sue me personally)

**the older I get the more that becomes a reality. At 57 I often come out of the woods bleeding like a stuck pig because the briars tear my skin much more readily than they did 20 years ago.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@RowdyDogs I live in the Bay Area and the SPCA is where I volunteer! I'm already trying to apply to the Tyson Kennels and potentially others, so I can't be a volunteer for your SAR place I bet SAR teams are around in the Bay Area somewhere just gotta find them. Sure when I'm 18 I'm going to give the local pit sitting business a shot! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@*jocoyn* I understand and thanks for warnings and advice! I'll keep my eyes out if that kind of thing happens and other issues.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

From a business point of view...its a very tough business to grow. Usually its spread through word of mouth so that someone at least gets a credible reference about you. Personally I wouldn't let you walk my dog/or anyone that I got their number off a dog park bulletin board. I'm supposed to trust you with a key to my home and also my dog? Why?

Most of these people are local...so if your neighborhood doesn't have a lot of people that need their dogs walked, you're not going to get much business since there's probably a kid just like you in the next neighborhood doing the same thing.

I see dog walker/sitter ads all the time on Craigslist...I'd be shocked if any of them get a call. Mostly for the trust thing as its a complete stranger taking your dog.

Btw...I know you think you're a dog handling master, but there are people on here that have been handling dogs for longer than you (or I) have been alive. Its great you have confidence, but there is also so much more to learn about dogs and GSDs.

I don't want to sound discouraging, but there was ONE word you used in one of your posts that is kind of a complete no-no in the "knowing dog world" in this day and age. If I were to interview you for a dog-walking position, and you said that word...I'd be hard pressed to even continue the interview and not just ask you to leave.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@martemchik You'd be a surprise someone my age have millions (exaggeration) of references who would tell you, "He's the greatest dog walker, sitter, handler, etc I have ever met" or something. If you want give them a call and ask them yourselves you'll be again surprise. The GSD and dog master thing is also an exaggeration, but I agree there is always people better. 

Still GSDs and dogs are going to be my number 1 best talent ever! I rather hang out with them then listen to sports stuff such as football, etc which I'm not interested at all, except for Martial arts. 

I'm personally and secretly more into them then people. I never even had a girlfriend except the gf and bf thing in middle school and I'm horrible at getting 1. That's party why I decided if I don't ge a gf ever than it will just be me and German shepherds only living together. However, I still do other things besides dogs like drama, chill with friends, travel, watch anime (naruto which helped me grow a lot and others), go to public high school, and other stuff. I feel a lot more happier though with dogs or other animals for some reason. Actually, I don't see 17 years olds like me going to the dog park with there dog along with 2 other dogs that's somebody elses. That's the same when I go on hikes with peoples dogs just me and the dogs on long trails for like 3-5 hours or more. I'm so dedicated than I care about my life (again exaggeration).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I tell you what, get with a good SchH club, and learn to be a helper! With your age, and your passion for the breed, you could be a really good one with proper mentoring. Once you get involved in the sport, you'll be hooked! We need more young people involved in it...or PSA or SDA. Find a club and visit!
http://www.germanshepherddog.com/youth_program.htm
United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog
German Shepherd Dog Club of America - Information and resources for owners of German Shepherd Dogs and German Shepherd Puppies
These groups are not just geared to GSD's
American Working Dog Federation Home Page
PSA K9 | Protection Sports Association – civilian competition in canine obedience and controlled protection.
Service Dogs of America
http://www.police-dog.net/pages/resources/knpv.php


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have walked an Alaskan malamute, 8 German shepherds in total, 4 Huskies, lots of mixes, Labs, Pit bulls, Border collies, Great Pyrnees, Poodles, mostly big dogs. Going on like this since 12 although some dogs came and left cause of moving or died of old age. I also volunteer at the SPCA and regularly go the local dog park every day since 13. Its so fun!! Every week I walk two GSDs Lobo who i see every week or more since he was an 8 week old pup. We do lots together. Dante a GSD we go for hikes for ever Saturday at 11am and get to keep him as long as I want! More dog walking and sitting stories where that came from! 

Of course I agree with you 100% about the stranger thing. Whenever I see that around I'm like why don't they ask people they know well to take care of their dog? even if the person is professional, lower rank or not at all. I wouldn't want someone I know to walk my Labradoodle or Lobo the Sable German shepherd or Teeka the Siberian husky! It's better to get to know them for a while, etc.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@onyx'girl 

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog
German Shepherd Dog Club of America - Information and resources for owners of German Shepherd Dogs and German Shepherd Puppies

American Working Dog Federation Home Page
PSA K9 | Protection Sports Association – civilian competition in canine obedience and controlled protection.
Service Dogs of America
KNPV Police Dog Training __________________

Are these around the Bay Area?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

click the links and look to see what is in your area, I know the USCA probably has a club or two in your locale...not sure about the others....just giving you information/options to pursue(not to do with pet sit/walking but something for your passion of the breed)


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@onyx'girl 

thanks a bunch for the help. I'm certain this will beneficial me a great deal with them!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Be a fun hobby, etc too!


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Lobobear44 said:


> @RowdyDogs I live in the Bay Area and the SPCA is where I volunteer! I'm already trying to apply to the Tyson Kennels and potentially others, so I can't be a volunteer for your SAR place I bet SAR teams are around in the Bay Area somewhere just gotta find them. Sure when I'm 18 I'm going to give the local pit sitting business a shot! Thanks for your advice!


No problem! I wasn't meaning to suggest that you volunteer for my team specifically, just throwing out an example of activities you could do if you're interested.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lobobear44 said:


> @*jocoyn* every week I walk a couple German shepherds. 1 named Lobo and Dante not at the same time though. I walk Dante every Saturday at 11am and Lobo walk him 1 time a week sometimes more just by myself. I knew the owners for some years Lobo's owner longer since she had her last GSD for a couple years before she got Lobo. I walked Lobo since he was about 5 months. I haven't had any aggressive stuff happen so far. I show them that I'm alpha they recognize that. If someday a dog I'm walking happens to bite a another dog I will pay a bill and take responsiblity for it. Lots of people are impressed by my handling skills, knowledge etc with dogs. Lots of them told me, "I'm more capable, etc than most teens and some adults." I have lots of great references too. I walked other dogs besides GSDs.


 
It might not just be *you* liable if a dog you are walking bites a person and/or another dog, it may very well be* your parents as well*. I am not sure but i would most assuredly check with a knowledgable lawyer -a BIG risk perhaps!

And many a "he is friendly" dog has bitten!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lobobear44 said:


> Actually I never once had a bad moment of walking or dog sitting dogs where a dog bites another dog while I am in control for all these years .


 
Have you ever been "up close and personal" with a very mad big aggresive dog?

It can be very enlightening (and scarey!).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I would hope anyone hiring a dog walker would use discretion and ask for experience/reference. The walker/sitter needs to establish a relationship with the dog and owner prior to 1on1 and if that isn't done, then it is a liability waiting to happen.
> Many teens want to walk or pet sit dogs for extra $, I see nothing wrong with it as long as everyone is clear on the dogs temperament and the walkers handling ability. I use to do it when I was younger, but times weren't the sue happy days.


 
Very true about experienced handlers.

We hired one (adult with a pro business) to walk our then about 2.5 yo male GSD when I was laid up with 2 knee replacement ops.

He was too much dog for her! Not aggressive to her just too much physically (and he was trained fairly well (got CGC and beginning of Novice OB))

But he also just literally refused to listen to her sometimes and scared the h%$% out of her with rough play when she tried to make him do something.

So some dogs are a LOT harder to handle than others. BTW, this one was the same one his long time Behaviorist once said about him "He is the most self confident dog that she had ever met of any breed!".

So be prepared to have some rough to handle dogs - the more experience and working with experienced trainers the better off you will be.

Maybe you can work/apprentice for a dog training/handling business?


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@codmaster every dog is there own individual. German shepherds to me are easy the ones I handled so far. But yes some dogs can be harder to handle then others. The hardest dog to handle in my experience are little dogs like chiualauhas or others same goes for Cesar Millan. I haven't been much up close to mad aggressive dogs but that's because they sense I'm not afraid. I'm at the dog park a lot too and have seen some aggressive dogs more so to other dogs hardly ever seen aggression towards humans with dogs. Of course I was scared of dogs when I was a little kid including German shepherds. The funny thing is I don't remember what started me up to get them to be my favorite and most obsessed thing ever. I'm not afraid of any animal, except snakes.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lobobear44 said:


> @codmaster every dog is there own individual. German shepherds to me are easy the ones I handled so far. But yes some dogs can be harder to handle then others. The hardest dog to handle in my experience are little dogs like chiualauhas or others same goes for Cesar Millan. I haven't been much up close to mad aggressive dogs but that's because they sense I'm not afraid. I'm at the dog park a lot too and have seen some aggressive dogs more so to other dogs hardly ever seen aggression towards humans with dogs. Of course I was scared of dogs when I was a little kid including German shepherds. The funny thing is I don't remember what started me up to get them to be my favorite and most obsessed thing ever. I'm not afraid of any animal, except snakes.


I think he's just saying in general some dogs even if you don't show that you are afraid of them/they dont sense you are afraid will be reactive. Some dogs are just reactive towards men, tall people, children, etc. and no matter how you act they are going to respond a certain way if that's how they are - usually a fear response.

Also, if you say "every dog is their own individual" and in the same sentence saying "german shepherds are easy ..so far" you kind of contradict yourself. I'm not trying to put you down or be mean at all, I'm just trying to help! Sorry! But I agree with other posters, try a sch club. you see a different dog mindset there that would be beneficial for becoming an experienced handler.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lobobear44;2854034 I'm not afraid of any animal said:


> Yea, I'm with you on the snake thing. Yikes!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lobobear44 said:


> @codmaster every dog is there own individual. German shepherds to me are easy the ones I handled so far. But yes some dogs can be harder to handle then others. The hardest dog to handle in my experience are little dogs like chiualauhas or others same goes for Cesar Millan. I *haven't been much up close to mad aggressive dogs but that's because they sense I'm not afraid*. I'm at the dog park a lot too and have seen some aggressive dogs more so to other dogs hardly ever seen aggression towards humans with dogs. Of course I was scared of dogs when I was a little kid including German shepherds. The funny thing is I don't remember what started me up to get them to be my favorite and most obsessed thing ever. *I'm not afraid of any animal*, except snakes.


HehH! Heh! If GSD's are the "easieast to handle", my guess would be that you have met only the nice GSD's. And that is very good for you.

Think about a couple of things just for a minute as you consider walking dogs that you don't know.
1. Some (a very few) dogs will not care if "you are afraid of them or not" - they will NOT be afraid of you! They will act as they want to act and it will be up to you to handle it.

2. If you do run into one of these dogs, do you really think that a CHI will be easier to handle than a 90lb GSD or perhaps a 150Lb Mastiff?

3. It is not a bad idea to have a little "fear" (respect!) of any large powerful dog! Makes you think about handling them.


But then again you sound like you are very sure of your depth of knowledge and experience with a wide variety of dogs!


And of course we all share a love and deep respect of our breed - the GSD!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

If you're in the bay area, there are some Sch clubs around.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@codmaster ya GSDs and mastiffs or other large breeds can be. Again every dog is there own individual. A Golden retriever can be vicious, a Poodle can too, a Pomerianian can be vicious too and the Pit bull can be the nicest, and the GSDs can be the easiest to handle. It all depends on the environment, history background, etc that makes the dog's behavior what it is now. Even if the dog has a behavior problem it can be fixed. If you see Cesar Millians toughest cases most of them are the small breeds of dogs I only saw 1 of the dogs Cesar Millan worked on get euthanized and that was a Mini Pincher thing.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes I have a wide range of knowledge with dogs and German shepherds behavours etc.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

one can never gain enough knowledge when it comes to dog behaviors and training.

Your 17 years old and I commend you for wanting to pursue something involving dogs especially. For people (clients who would want to hire you), to take you seriously, you need alot of 'education' and hands on experience when it comes to dogs.

I think others have given you suggestions to look for a schutzhund/training club , find a mentor, volunteer, train under someone who knows their stuff..The knowledge you can gain can only benefit what you want to do. 

Again, I commend you for wanting to do this, knowledge is key.


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

I would recommend you to join the schh club or work at a dog trainer that handles aggressive dogs(not those cookie trainers)

But for me, if i need to be away, i only trust my dog with my breeder and my trainers

I've been to fort funston when my dog is still a puppy(50lbs <6 months) , my dog is not aggressive, he's young and stupid. however, all these crazy dog walker with 20+ dogs in packs, they like to pick on puppies and will attack my dog. And one time there's a couple with a 100pd+ dog ran out of nowhere and attack my dog. So for me to trust my dog with someone, I would need them to have ability to handle different unexpected situations, at least i know they have the ability to control real aggressive dogs


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for ideas, advice, and helping me out! I'm really looking around for volunteering, interning, searching for schutzund clubs around my location you all got my light bulb going. I made a new resolution this year to improve GSD, dog handling abilities, etc, join schutzund clubs, and all the other stuff!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@ *JakodaCD OA* 
I have walked an Alaskan malamute, 8 German shepherds in total, 4 Huskies, lots of mixes, Labs, Pit bulls, Border collies, Great Pyrnees, Poodles, mostly big dogs. Going on like this since 12 although some dogs came and left cause of moving or died of old age. I also volunteer at the SPCA and regularly go the local dog park every day since 13. Its so fun!! Every week I walk two GSDs Lobo who i see every week or more since he was an 8 week old pup. We do lots together. Dante a GSD we go for hikes for ever Saturday at 11am and get to keep him as long as I want! More dog walking and sitting stories where that came from! 

I have lots of references!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Also diane age has nothing to do with it lots of knowledge, experiences of handling, etc. I do more dogs stuff than anything. Talk to you more about this


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@
*JakodaCD OA* 

look all around the thread to see my comments about me with dogs and references. Lots of people hired me and I see adults who don't what to do with dogs and I do.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I admire your confidence. I grew up around dogs had chances to interact with many different breeds by walking them and playing with them when I was in high school. My parents always had at least one dog at home. I thought I had a very solid knowledge base until I brought my own puppy home, it was more work than I thought and I was convinced she was an evil monster while she was going through her land shark phase. I think people are not trying to discount your knowledge but are trying to point you in the direction that there is a whole other world to dogs than walking and dog parks, unfortunately not every German Shepherd is as solid as your Lobo as some struggle with people, dog and/or fear aggression so handling one of these dogs presents a challenge to even an "experienced" handler that has never been met with this type of behavior. 

With everything in life, there are always opportunities to grown and increase our knowledge. All the best with your future endeavors and may your passion continue to grow and be nurtured. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@
gaia_bear 

Very true again every dog is their own individual so yes there probably is a GSD out there or more that will be harder to handle than Lobo or the other dogs I walked. Every dog has levels. Never no what the future may hold and I agree with your quote. Its a very professional quote!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@dioworld 

Did those dogs draw blood? Was it something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0RRYAPVirw? Just saying "20+ dogs in packs, they like to pick on puppies and will attack my dog. And one time there's a couple with a 100pd+ dog ran out of nowhere and attack my dog." isn't enough info to let some know if the dog really attacked or just play. We weren't there so we don't know what happened but you were there. Sometimes the dogs just mean to play. I go to the dog park (have for over 3 years) regularly and see dogs play all the time and elsewhere to where I see many dogs putting teeth on the dogs body like the one in the youtube video some tend to prefer to play rough some prefer to tend to play more friendlier. There are different degrees in dog play. However, some people have different tastes on dog play to and I let them keep their opinion. Although, I do agree owners with dogs that play rough or attack with puppies should not stand there cause pup might be too young mentally to play like older dogs. The dogs have NO intention to harm. Dogs play is similar to how wolves play. Both play fight in the same deal. If dogs harm draw blood than thats not play. 

For dog walkers who walks dogs more than 10-100 or something is just insane. They are not very reliable. Really I NEVER see reliable dog walkers who can control that many. Also it overwhelms them like crazy. Months ago at the dog park I saw this person who walked like 20+ dogs with her and she couldn't keep track of where all the dogs with her are and she's like later 20s. I saw a dog (Spirit) I knew and she did NOT pay any attention. Rarely see this dog at the dog park lately. I kept watchful eye instead and kept track of the dogs she couldn't track and paid attention to them. Weeks later I run into the owner of Spirit and told him about the owner. The owner had NO idea that the walker 20+ and I asked if she ever mentioned it she said no. Haven't seen Spirit's owner since and that was in the summer. I find it much better even for any dog walker, trainer they just are with just 1-3 dogs to walk. I myself rather walk 1-2 dogs at a time. 20+ dogs shouldn't all gang up on a pup that's irresponsible. The only person I see who can control 20+ dogs is Cesar Millan because he knows what to do better than most. If people tell me, "my dog can't walk with other dogs because he's uneautered (like Dante) other dogs might be aggressive towards him." I respect what they say and do as they say. Only reason why Dante is uneautered is because he's used for breeding. I always let people know when ever they have their dogs around about Dante. 


ALWAYS more important for better safe than sorry. I find it kind of ignorant when people do the better sorry than safe stuff and then their dog ends up dead or an injury. I NEVER take risks for double trouble. Your right ANY unpredictable or unexpected situations can happen. I actually hardly ever went to fort funston. Will go probably after Costa Rica! Now I have an obsession going to Pt. Isabel aw great place. Been chatting a lot I will talk more later. Well we don't know each other and people should never let people they don' know especially trainers they don't know cause that's just really uncomfortable. Rather let people who people know VERY well to take care of someone's elses dogs. If we knew each other probably be fine since we don't of course not. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/59171-dioworld.html


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Never said age had anything to do with knowledge I'm saying you can never have too much knowledge. Trainers/breeders that have been doing it for years still learn something new all the time.

Mentoring under a trainer or behaviorist, can only improve your knowledge.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lobobear44 said:


> @
> *JakodaCD OA*
> 
> look all around the thread to see my comments about me with dogs and references. Lots of people hired me and I see adults who don't what to do with dogs and I do.


 
Very knowledgable and obviously very experienced.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@codmaster

Thanks for the acknowledgement! So hard to wait to get my own German shepherd someday though.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Being from the Bay Area, have you looked into the Dog Walking Academy? This program is very well thought of. The program has been around for quite some time and is based on positive methods. I know a few people who have taken the course and from what I heard it sounds very thorough. It covers managing the dogs from walking to group play, it covers certifications and legal issues (insurance, bonding, that type of thing) and helps with marketing and organizing clients. 
I've taken a seminar or 2 from this company (not dog walking, but some similar industry type things) and have really enjoyed the content. 
My business is mostly German Shepherds, we do training, daycare and boarding. Over time and word of mouth we have become the "go-to" place for GSDs, which is fine with us. It takes time.
Oh, I don't work for these folks, I've just enjoyed their webinars and such.
Training classes & certification for dog walkers. Start a dog walking business


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@*bocron* I never heard of the dog walking academy! I will check it out.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Never said age had anything to do with knowledge I'm saying you can never have too much knowledge. Trainers/breeders that have been doing it for years still learn something new all the time.
> 
> Mentoring under a trainer or behaviorist, can only improve your knowledge.


I agree that there's no such thing as too much knowledge...but (and OP, please don't take this as a dig), I do think that age has somewhat to do with knowledge. Or rather, experience does.

OP, I'm a professional horse trainer, and I started training other people's horses when I was 16. I was pretty good, if I do say so myself.

BUT, 13 years later (or 12 years later if we take myself at 17), I look back and cringe at some of the stuff I thought and did. I had no idea how much I didn't know!

And I'm only 29...in another decade I'll probably do the same to my 29-year-old self (just hopefully to a lesser degree LOL).

Dog training is really not any different when it comes to that. There is always more to learn. You have to learn well, it's true--I know people in both horse and dog training who have 50 years' experience and I wouldn't let them within 20 feet of my animals because I'm pretty sure they haven't learned anything new since the '60s--but, assuming you're always learning and growing and seeking out the best learning opportunities you can, there's a big difference between someone new to the business (even if they are very knowledgeable) and someone with 30 years of experience.

Obviously it isn't a strict correlation--there are those who never learn a new trick in decades, and those who throw themselves into it and learn an incredible amount in a few short years, and natural talent has a role too--but age is more of a factor than young trainers like to admit. I say there having been one (and still being one, really LOL).

I'll also add that the best way to overcome that handicap is to have excellent mentors. When I was 20, I took over as head trainer for a farm with 60 horses and a previous trainer who...well, "inconsistent" is the nicest way to describe her training. I was way overfaced but fortunate enough to have 2 wonderful coaches who I could call any time and be like, "OMG, this horse is doing this and I have no idea how to fix it!" and they would help. Cultivating relationships like that is really important if you're serious about a career with animals.

I'll also add that I still have coaches like that (with horses and dogs), and always will. You really will always run into animals who throw you a curveball, and having someone with as much or more experience as you to talk it through with is invaluable. And as valuable as internet forums are, they can't replace a personal mentorship where the coach actually knows your personal training style and knowledge base.


----------

